# Main > News >  One Page Dungeon Contest 2010

## kensanata

Remember the One Page Dungeon Contest 2009? Good times!  :Smile: 

*Dates*: Submission *deadline is March 1*, 0:00 GMT. Based on last year's experience, judges will have one month to read all the submissions and another two weeks to discuss the result. Winners will be *announced April 18*, 0:00 GMT. A pitty this will be too late for International Traditional Gaming Week 2010!

*Prizes*: Do you have prizes to donate? Let me know → kensanata@gmail.com!

*Submissions*: Here's how to submit your entry.

Participants create a One Page Dungeon.Submitting a dungeon to the contest releases it under the Creative Common Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 license with credit to the contest participant.The submission must have a *name*, an *author*, a *map*, a *key*, a *link to the license* (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/) and *no game stats*.A link to your blog, wandering monsters, random events, adventure background or introduction, and descriptions of tricks or traps are all optional.One entry per participant. Participants may revise/replace their entries up until the end of contest, with the last revision counting as their official entry.Submission must be mailed in PDF, Open Office, or Microsoft Word format to Alex Schröder → kensanata@gmail.com.If you're also hosting your submission elsewhere, you're welcome to link to it from the One Page Dungeon Contest page.If you're not hosting your submission elsewhere, your entry may be hosted on the contest site.

*Process*: Here's how we'll determine the winners.

Every judge nominates twenty entries and proposes a category for each.We prepare a list of the entries that get three or more nominations. These are the *nominations*.Every judge again nominates five entries from this smaller list.All entries getting three nominations or more are the judge's *picks*.We try to make sure that every judge has at least three of his picks in the final list. Judge with an eclectic taste may find that not many of their nominations made it into this list. As the idea is to not only reflect popular opinion but to also capture some of the more eclectic entries out there, judges may add additional submission to the judge's picks until we feel that every judge is well represented. We'll try to aim for three entries per judge.Based on the categories proposed in the first step, we try to assign a category to each entry on the list.The result is our *release candidate 1*. Judges gets to check whether their favorites are still on the list.We fix omissions and rename categories until we're happy. This is our *release candidate 2*.We revise everything until we're happy. We have our list of *winners*!  :Smile: If we have prizes (we currently don't) each judge gets to nominate their favorite entry for a prize.We *publish our list* of winners!Somebody puts together a PDF of all the entries and a PDF of all the winners. We'll make these PDFs *available for download at no cost*.

----------


## mearrin69

Sounds interesting. I went digging through your links to see exactly what comprises a "one-page dungeon" and there's a lot of reading there. I'll warrant you'll get a better response from contest entrants if you post a concise description of what the finished entry should be. Hope this works out.

I reckon I made a lot of one-page dungeons in my time...before I got delusions of grandeur and started trying to design whole worlds, mega-dungeons, and adventure paths.  :Smile: 
M

----------


## kensanata

> I reckon I made a lot of one-page dungeons in my time...before I got delusions of grandeur and started trying to design whole worlds, mega-dungeons, and adventure paths. 
> M


Indeed, I have always felt the need to make a huge dungeon, a huge world, or a huge city, all at once, and before starting the campaign. I didn't know any better because that's what published products looked like. Seeing the One Page Dungeons was a big relief for me. I realized that I wasn't all that different from all the other game masters out there.

----------


## ravells

What a fab idea...I must have missed it the first time round.

Here is a link to the Critical Hits site which has a pdf of all the winning entries.....a great read and a must have in any GM's armoury!

Moved to 'News' for more visibility and relevance.

----------


## kensanata

The contest page now lists some pretty cool prizes! But that's just icing on the cake, of course. Submit a dungeon and be a part of it!  :Smile:

----------


## Larb

I read through the previous contest entries a while back (you can find a file with every single entry somewhere but I lost the link) and there was some great stuff in there. I may have to give it a go this time!

----------


## kensanata

Last year's entries are available from here, for example:
http://oldguyrpg.blogspot.com/2009/0...test-pdfs.html

----------


## Gamerprinter

Question: Kensanata - last year's One Page Dungeon required using ChattyDM's one page Word/Excell (forget which) pre-made form - which I still have somewhere in my PC. I don't see this restriction in the current contest, it is still a requirement? I can just as easily create a one page dungeon using the form, as well as not using the form. I think those couple of one page dungeons being created by CG members right now is not using the form, just following a one page restriction.

Can you clarify this point?

GP

----------


## kensanata

Adhering to the One Page Dungeon Template is *not required*. That just makes it easy if you're no layout hero.  :Smile: 

Check out The Gray Goblin Warrens for an entirely different approach.

----------


## kensanata

There are still a few days left to submit an entry to the contest!  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Kensanata - you should post the deadline date for entries to the contest in this month's main challenge thread - to give entries finished for this month's contest a heads up to get their entries submitted to your contest. Several of this month's challenge map entries are intended to as entries in your contest.

You would probably get more submissions if you did that.

GP

----------


## kensanata

Good point, thanks.

----------


## RobA

Quick question - can it be entered with joint authorship, or only one author?

-Rob A>

----------


## kensanata

Join authorship is no problem. Just list all the authors on the submission. If you win, sharing the prize fairly is left up to the authors.  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

One more question...

The contest is for 1 page. I read the rules and it says A4 or US Letter. 

Does the page need print borders?  For example, our current map has 1/4 inch borders on a letter page, but I can't print that on my printer at 1:1 without clipping off the edges. 

Is the border space even necessary, or can we go right to the edge?

Thanks,

-Rob A>

----------


## kensanata

There are no hard, technical rules to define "one page".

Here's what I'll do for myself: I'll print it on a single page using my printer and "shrink to fit" – and if I can't read it, I won't nominate it.  :Smile: 

I think that in practice that usually means you don't need to worry about border space, print borders, and all that. If you went right to the edge and I printed it using the above procedure, then that'll shrink the submission by about 10-20% – eg. from 8½" to 7½" width. If that makes the submission unreadable, then you have probably crammed to much on a page anyway.

Hope that helps?

----------


## RobA

> There are no hard, technical rules to define "one page".
> 
> Here's what I'll do for myself: I'll print it on a single page using my printer and "shrink to fit" – and if I can't read it, I won't nominate it. 
> 
> I think that in practice that usually means you don't need to worry about border space, print borders, and all that. If you went right to the edge and I printed it using the above procedure, then that'll shrink the submission by about 10-20% – eg. from 8½" to 7½" width. If that makes the submission unreadable, then you have probably crammed to much on a page anyway.
> 
> Hope that helps?


Yep - thanks!  (The engineer in me is a bit anal...)

-Rob A>

----------


## jaerdaph

FYI: This blog entry has a one page dungeon template for download:

http://oldguyrpg.blogspot.com/2008/1...templates.html

----------


## kensanata

Submission deadline coming up in less than twelve hours…

----------


## kensanata

The One Page Dungeon Contest Winners have been announced!  :Smile:

----------


## kensanata

The One Page Dungeon Contest Winners have been announced!  :Smile:

----------


## mearrin69

Very nice...and good to see the Guild so well represented in the winner's circle. Nice work everyone.
M

----------


## RobA

Awesome!   

-Rob A>

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well not the same as winning, as I didn't in this contest, but I just found out my map was knocked out in the final round of judging, however, apparently one of the winners who received a $15 voucher for some miniatures, don't use miniatures, so he doesn't want his prize. So Kensenata has awarded me the prize instead... hmmm, not the same as a win, but I could use the miniatures!  :Wink: 

GP

----------


## Steel General

Free Stuff!!!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Sure, I get this $15 voucher for miniatures, then I go to the site to cash it in, and everything is in British Pounds - I don't know the conversion rate, so no idea what to order to be able to afford it... someone got advice?? Here's a link to the site for this... http://www.otherworld.me.uk/

GP

PS: I do like the demon from the old PH cover 1e, but that's too much, I know...

PPS: so $15 USD is just shy of 10 pounds...

----------


## Djekspek

dont forget shipping costs  :Wink:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Shipping is free for the contest prize - I already got Email from the owner of Other World Miniatures.

So they have no PC type miniatures which would be my primary need (if I need a miniature). They have all the iconic old D&D stuff, like the Devil statue from the front of the 1e DMG cover, and trolls, ghouls, owlbears, ogres, pig-faced orcs... a nice selection, but somewhat limited. The quality looks outstanding, I just need to decide.

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

You should get the 2 Ropers, those would look cool sitting on your cash register  :Smile:

----------


## kensanata

New thread!  :Smile:

----------

